# Degarelix



## abozeman (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone familiar with this new drug (FDA approved in late 2008) used to treat advanced prostate cancer?  We are wondering if practices have seen any reimbursement issuss?

Thanks!


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Mar 17, 2009)

*re degarelix*

my clinic is wanting to know the same thing. found out they want us to use a generic code dont think will get reimbursed for that. Anyone?


----------

